# Aquarium Stand



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

I like to take on a few projects like this every once in a while.

Inspired to post by the other aquarium stand thread :thumbup:

A friend of mine (one of those fishy-types) was getting himself a new big salt-water aquarium set up and needed a stand. Brought some of my tools over to his garage. Beer and Coffee and Tools.

His wife is really into the interior design stuff said she wanted a combination of white glossy and asian-looking. So I drew a few designs on the doors for her and we settled with this.

Probably a little overbuilt, but that's okay...

Front & Back.









Upside Down.









Right-side up again. This will hold the bottom together. Not necessary to go that far, but we had tools out, so why not.


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

Voila Finis


----------



## Fishroom (Dec 4, 2010)

Veeerry Nice! You obviously posess some good skills. One thing I might suggest, and I'm sure fishy-friend already know this, is that all aquariums are subject to the effect of stress risers on the glass. This happens because of small imperfections (even miniscule ones) in the tank platform. Think of a windshield cracking for no apparent reason. It has become common practice in the aquarium hobby to put some kind of 'cushion' between the tank trim and the platform. Many people advocate the use of 1/2" pink styrofoam insulation board, but I think that's a bit of overkill. I have had great success with anti-fatigue matting. It's that muti-coloured stuff that comes in interlocking tiles. Much thinner than the styro, but definitely thick enough to do the job. You can get it in black if you look around a bit - Costco has it. Once in place under the tank, and trimmed neatly aroung the tank trim, it's virtually invisible. I recently picked up a roll of similar material at Wal*Mart that they sell as garage floor covering. It's thinner than the anti-fatigue stuff, about 3/16", but still plenty thick enough. Most of my tanks don't sit on stands like yours, so I usually have enough space to extend the cushion an inch or so beyond the tank trim. One more protection against the inevitable water drops and splashes that would otherwise contact the platform. It looks like you used MDF for your finishing material and we all know what happens when that stuff gets damp or wet - it swells, which can lead to stress risers, which can lead to ..... well, let's not go there.

Fantastic job on that stand, I'm envious.


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

Fishroom said:


> Veeerry Nice! You obviously posess some good skills. One thing I might suggest, and I'm sure fishy-friend already know this, is that all aquariums are subject to the effect of stress risers on the glass. This happens because of small imperfections (even miniscule ones) in the tank platform. Think of a windshield cracking for no apparent reason. It has become common practice in the aquarium hobby to put some kind of 'cushion' between the tank trim and the platform. Many people advocate the use of 1/2" pink styrofoam insulation board, but I think that's a bit of overkill. I have had great success with anti-fatigue matting. It's that muti-coloured stuff that comes in interlocking tiles. Much thinner than the styro, but definitely thick enough to do the job. You can get it in black if you look around a bit - Costco has it. Once in place under the tank, and trimmed neatly aroung the tank trim, it's virtually invisible. I recently picked up a roll of similar material at Wal*Mart that they sell as garage floor covering. It's thinner than the anti-fatigue stuff, about 3/16", but still plenty thick enough.


good tip, i don't know if he used anything.




> we all know what happens when that stuff gets damp or wet - it swells, which can lead to stress risers, which can lead to ..... well, let's not go there.


Doors and trim are mdf, the rest is paper-faced plywood. I find it paints really well and looks pretty smooth.

I left the painting to him, but between the primer and glossy paint, should help protect the mdf.


----------

